# What is an outstanding stud/dam?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

One of you smart people has to know this


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

It is s GRCA award. Yes, it does have to do with prodegy. It can be field, conformation, obedience, or agility.

https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grc.../grca-awards/outstanding-sire-and-dam-awards/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Its a title Teal will be helping Tito earn when she gets her MH


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We were just out with Teal and her trainer! Big improvement with live ducks today, I'm so proud of her. Since learning about the triathlon award I think she's going to have to shoot for at least a CD on top of a CCA and WCX.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK So really basic, and this won't be 100% accurate every time, as there's a delicate point system involved that will spell it out exactly.
But basically, you count the number of offspring that have "8 point" or higher titles in any venue. Those would be CH, UD, SH, AX/AXJ, TDX or higher in each venue.
An Outstanding Sire needs at least 5 qualifying offspring with 8 pt or higher titles, and an Outstanding Dam needs at least 3. They don't have to be all from the same venue.
My Fisher has at current count, 17 different offspring with 8+ point titles. So he's an Outstanding Sire 3.5 times over  
They don't really count it past the original 5, though, but it's sure fun to keep count!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the actual table to calculate . https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grc.../grca-awards/outstanding-sire-and-dam-awards/


----------

